# Purple betta commissions!!!!!



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

hey all! I would love to do some commissions. they can be digitally drawn
Or pencil sketched. And they can have a theme. There is no cost but a
Simple request to Look at my web site. 
Thanks! purple betta


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is a sample please reply : )


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

how many can you do for me? i would love them!


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

As many as you want lol


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I was like "Hm, only purple Bettas? Seems odd, but oh well!" XD Do you think you could draw my Pigg?


----------



## Clarinut (Dec 17, 2013)

*Indi*

Could you draw my Indi?








(sorry, he just ate before taking this picture so he kinda has a big belly)

Here's a front picture that shows his fins a bit better.. they're still hard to see though. His fins are mostly transparent but they have some blue spots on the lines. 










And here's another cool picture that uses the aquarium reflection to get his top and side view:


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't have any recent photos of my bettas, and it's a hassle to get new ones but can you do this one of Thor? Btw, your really good


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Definitely! But by Purple betta commissions I meant my username! I could definitely 
Draw pigg (he's beautiful) And Indi (my betta looks identical)


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes I can definitely draw Thor (btw, thanks!)


----------



## Clarinut (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks! It's awesome that you're doing this by the way.  Also alwaysaBettaLover that's some nice photography.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

can you do 2 of them for me


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah but it might take a while for me to do it
Because my internet is not working !


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Alright let me get some new pics of them and post some later and Thanks!!!


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay! Thanks for understanding


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

no problem!


----------

